# New boat



## southernboy2147 (Jul 15, 2015)

We'll guys I've been wanting a boat for a while and haven't ever been able to afford, until this deal crossed me. This is my fisher marine 1540 flat bottom jon with a 1978 25 horsepower johnson short shaft. The original motor on the boat. Has. 40pound thrust minn Kota power drive that's never been mounted and a lowarence depth finder The motor has not been ran in a couple of years but is suppose to run. The whole boat need to be rewired, had a small leak that I'm gonna fix, needs a paint job and the trailer needs some work! Also it has extra flotation foam in the floor and sides, I believe that needs to be replaced to Got it all for 500 dollars. Gonna try to keep y'all updated on the build! 

This is my first build or major repair on a boat so any input will be appreciated! I will use the boat Mostly duck hunting and juggin with a little bit if fishing
View attachment 842448


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jul 15, 2015)

You have more to start with than I had. Fair price to boot. Have fun with it and keep us updated.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 15, 2015)

How much do they want? Does it float? What about the motor?


----------



## rnelson5 (Jul 15, 2015)

Good buy for the $$$$. Don't replace that foam just dig it out and roll on. All it does is soak up water and weigh the boat down.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jul 15, 2015)

x2 on what Rnelson said.


----------



## southernboy2147 (Jul 15, 2015)

Flaustin1 said:


> x2 on what Rnelson said.





rnelson5 said:


> Good buy for the $$$$. Don't replace that foam just dig it out and roll on. All it does is soak up water and weigh the boat down.



These are the things I need more info on lol. I've heard from some people that the extra flotation really help a lot, and it makes it ride better?

And thoughts on flotation pods? I'm gonna have a lot of weight toward the rear of the boat


----------



## BrownDog20886 (Jul 16, 2015)

Floatations foam is a huge waste of space... ...until someone does something stupid.  I've been witness to enough stupidity to realize it isn't predictable, so I kinda like my floatations foam and would replace it if water logged.  The biggest problem with flotation foam is the silly places people put it.  If you put foam in the bilge, it will waterlog.  I suspended mine in my flotation chambers.

Nate


----------



## rnelson5 (Jul 16, 2015)

southernboy2147 said:


> These are the things I need more info on lol. I've heard from some people that the extra flotation really help a lot, and it makes it ride better?
> 
> And thoughts on flotation pods? I'm gonna have a lot of weight toward the rear of the boat



I had float pods on my last boat. They definitely help you get on step faster and keep the transom from dipping as much on take off.They will no doubt help keep the boat up on the rear. The downside is unless you have the ability to weld and make the boxes, you will probablly end up with as much $$$ in them as you have in the whole boat right now. If it were me i would try distributing the weight if possible and see if that helps first.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jul 16, 2015)

BrownDog20886 said:


> Floatations foam is a huge waste of space... ...until someone does something stupid.  I've been witness to enough stupidity to realize it isn't predictable, so I kinda like my floatations foam and would replace it if water logged.  The biggest problem with flotation foam is the silly places people put it.  If you put foam in the bilge, it will waterlog.  I suspended mine in my flotation chambers.
> 
> Nate



To each is own. Every boat i have ever had that has foam has gotten water logged. Talk about adding weight!!!! My new boat has "0" foam. The way i look at it is if you are safe and have your life jacket on or near you while running that is better than any foam in the boat will do. As far as the boat itself, thats what insurance is for and it is dirt cheap on boats. Common sense I would bet is the #1 factor when it comes to folks boats sinking. Overloading, going out in rough seas, traveling too fast in unknown areas, etc, i am sure has sank more boats than anything.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jul 16, 2015)

I wouldnt worry about foam in the john boat. It doesnt help it ride better or float higher. If done right it might help it not sink in a disaster. Pods would effect the the ride like mentioned above. The more foam you add in there the less space youll likely have. Its your boat build it to your specs


----------



## southernboy2147 (Jul 16, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> I had float pods on my last boat. They definitely help you get on step faster and keep the transom from dipping as much on take off.They will no doubt help keep the boat up on the rear. The downside is unless you have the ability to weld and make the boxes, you will probablly end up with as much $$$ in them as you have in the whole boat right now. If it were me i would try distributing the weight if possible and see if that helps first.



I started thinking about float pods last night as I'll have the motor in the rear, 5 gallon gas tank, at least 1 battery and the console mounted pretty far back and I'm a 215 pound boy in just everyday work clothes with out the added weight of clothing for duck huntin. A man I work with welds and says he can weld aluminum. Told me to buy material and he will build the pods and weld them up for little to nothing. Probably take him out to lunch one day. So I think pods might be in my future


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jul 16, 2015)

Pods will help.  Just do your research and size them correctly.


----------



## southernboy2147 (Jul 21, 2015)

Well finally started on my boat a little today. Started by of coursing getting the 6 inches of leaves and trash out of the bottom and instantly ran Into a issue. Fire ants and a lot of them. So I decided to just go ahead and start pulling the foam out.... And wow I can't believe what I found. As expected extremely saturated rotten foam, fire any beds and lots of mud. Didn't even get half the foam out before dark but I probably got 80 pounds of foam out.

Still can't post but one pic per post off my phone so sorry for the multiple post below


----------



## southernboy2147 (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## southernboy2147 (Jul 21, 2015)

Here a side picture of it


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 22, 2015)

What is the name brand of the boat?


----------



## southernboy2147 (Jul 22, 2015)

Fisher marine I believe it's the water rover edition. Best I can't find is they haven't been made since the early 80s, and the company was bough out by tracker


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 22, 2015)

I thought it was a fisher marine. The largest fisher marine dealer was in Savannah, Allot of the floatation in a fisher marine was in the sides  and not under the floor.  The bench seat would  slide forward or backward . If think they built them in Mississippi.


----------



## southernboy2147 (Jul 22, 2015)

This one doesn't have a bench, just 2 pedestal seats


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 22, 2015)

It may  have had one at one time


----------



## tucker80 (Jul 22, 2015)

Little extra fuel line and wire, you could easily offset the weight to the front. And pods at cost of materials and a lunch, sounds like a good deal to me.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jul 22, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> To each is own. Every boat i have ever had that has foam has gotten water logged. Talk about adding weight!!!! My new boat has "0" foam. The way i look at it is if you are safe and have your life jacket on or near you while running that is better than any foam in the boat will do. As far as the boat itself, thats what insurance is for and it is dirt cheap on boats. Common sense I would bet is the #1 factor when it comes to folks boats sinking. Overloading, going out in rough seas, traveling too fast in unknown areas, etc, i am sure has sank more boats than anything.


Yep.  And foam isn't gonna save your life like a life vest will.  I've seen foam add 200+ lbs to a 16-44 go devil boat, just from being waterlogged. A life vest and a kill switch lanyard will save your life, not foam.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jul 22, 2015)

My pop has a boat dock business, ive handled some seriously water logged foam.  People would not believe how much that stuff can weigh.


----------



## southernboy2147 (Jul 22, 2015)

I no how much it can weigh now as I said 57lbs if foam so far and probably 2/3 of the foam is still in there. I will admit in kind of a safety freak when it comes to water, Exspecially when it's freezing outside or else the foam wouldn't even be a issue. Again I appreciate and will consider all input on this boat! Thank yall


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jul 23, 2015)

The foam has nothing to do with your safety.  At best, it will keep the boat from sinking if it flips or gets swamped.  A PFD is what you need if youre worried about safety.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 23, 2015)

mizzippi jb said:


> Yep.  And foam isn't gonna save your life like a life vest will.  I've seen foam add 200+ lbs to a 16-44 go devil boat, just from being waterlogged. A life vest and a kill switch lanyard will save your life, not foam.


X10X10 This is so true.


----------



## southernboy2147 (Aug 3, 2015)

Just a little update. Got all the foam out of the boat Saturday and stripped it down all the way to a bare hull. My boat will now be exactly 155lbs lighter


----------



## southernboy2147 (Sep 20, 2015)

Sorry y'all I have been a little busy lately. I had time to spend the day on it today. I clean the carb, blew out the fuel lines and fired it on up. Ran it for about 10 seconds and of course it ran rough. I ha the order a new ignition switch because even after the motor was running my starter kept spinning. I flipped the boat over, and found the leak the previous owner Said it had very easily. Looks like he hit a sharp stump hard because there was a couple 1/4 inch gashes in the boat along with a larger dented area. I patch over the whole area with jb weld and put jb wel around some of the rivets that obviously needed some attention, then started priming. Things are finally starting to look up for it!


----------



## southernboy2147 (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## southernboy2147 (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## southernboy2147 (Sep 21, 2015)

I got a chance today to roll on the top coat. What do y'all think about the color?


----------



## southernboy2147 (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## southernboy2147 (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## g0nef1sshn (Sep 21, 2015)

Mine started out a little like that. Maybe a darker tint to mine. Is that the marsh grass color? Whats your plans as far far as the camo pattern?


----------



## southernboy2147 (Sep 21, 2015)

g0nef1sshn said:


> Mine started out a little like that. Maybe a darker tint to mine. Is that the marsh grass color? Whats your plans as far far as the camo pattern?



It was called "whistlin Dixie". I wanted a top coat that wouldn't be to hot in the summer. And I'm not sure. I've gotta start lookin at stencils


----------



## tsharp (Sep 21, 2015)

Keep up the good work! You will like it more because you did it yourself.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Sep 21, 2015)

southernboy2147 said:


> It was called "whistlin Dixie". I wanted a top coat that wouldn't be to hot in the summer. And I'm not sure. I've gotta start lookin at stencils



I know what you mean, i had brown on the top of my gunnels and that changed quick after feeling that heat. Plus if you set a cold beer on it, you can cook a brat in it within 2 minutes


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Sep 21, 2015)

Plus since yours is a john boat, look at the video where a guy uses a piece of pipe to spray his. Turns out pretty sweet lookin. Just google cammo boat and look at the videos, youll see it.


----------



## southernboy2147 (Sep 21, 2015)

g0nef1sshn said:


> Plus since yours is a john boat, look at the video where a guy uses a piece of pipe to spray his. Turns out pretty sweet lookin. Just google cammo boat and look at the videos, youll see it.



I've seen that video, the rib on the side of my boat doesn't stay the same down the boat, so I couldn't really notch it corrextly like he did


----------

